# Writing runs with Cinematic Studio Strings



## Akarin (Nov 1, 2020)

In a recent comparison video, I demonstrated some strings libraries doing runs. I didn't use the correct articulation when showing how CSS fares. In this video, I show you how to write runs correctly using Cinematic Studio Strings.


----------



## Beans (Nov 1, 2020)

Posting 1) helpful content that's 2) a reaction to feedback and 3) under the correct sub-forum. 

Holy shit, that's good stuff. I'm not even being sarcastic.


----------



## Akarin (Nov 1, 2020)

Beans said:


> Posting 1) helpful content that's 2) a reaction to feedback and 3) under the correct sub-forum.
> 
> Holy shit, that's good stuff. I'm not even being sarcastic.



Well... thanks for this!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Nov 1, 2020)

Great video!


----------

